# close my account



## MAEPT10 (Oct 19, 2011)

please close my account. I no longer want this account to be active.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Do a search on your posts and delete them as a group. Then remove any information from your profile.


----------



## MAEPT10 (Oct 19, 2011)

why can't there just be a "cancel membership" just like any other website you make an account with?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris H. said:


> *2. You are responsible for anything you post on this website. *We do not delete posts or accounts, but we give you the ability to delete your own posts at any time, unless you are banned from the website. See #14 for more information.
> 
> *14. In regards to deleting accounts or posts - please do not contact us asking for your posts or account to be deleted. We have set the forum permissions so that anyone who posts has the ability to delete their own posts, any threads they started, and any profile information they entered. We do not delete accounts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

It's not built into the software the forums run on, and my personal experience has been that none of the social media platforms really make that easy to do anyway. 

There actually is a way for me to delete a user, but it would leave all of your posts up with a generic username, which is not what people usually want when they say "please close my account." 

So I would rather teach people how to delete all of the info they posted online, rather than put them in a position where their account is closed, and they have lost access to information they posted on the site.


----------

